# Is my 722 a goner?



## jedi5 (Mar 25, 2010)

Woke up this morning and my 722 was acting up. No signal so I thought it was the weather as it rained last night.
After awhile I notice that the 722 would keep trying to reboot or rest itself.
I would hear it start to whirl up but nothing happened.
This went on and on with nothing really happening, just the whirling noise.

I left the house pretty much all day and got back this evening and I still have no TV. 722 is still trying to reboot or reset itself... or at least that's what it sounds like.

I've unplugged, pressed the reset button, pulled out the card, talked nicely to the 722 and nothing works.

Is it dead? If so, will I be charged for a replacement DVR?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

unplug power cord, give him 15-20 min to cool down first


----------



## jedi5 (Mar 25, 2010)

Done all that and still nothing.

The receiver will reboot on its own, work for 2-3 minutes (if that) and reboot again. That's pretty much what it has been doing all day long.
Some times it will work for those 2-3 minutes other times nothing.

The 722 is not that old, it is 3 yrs old.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would open a cover, direct a fan into it and see if it could run, perhaps its overheating


----------



## jedi5 (Mar 25, 2010)

Nope, that didn't work either.

I think my 722 is a goner.

So if I call and request a replacement, I'm guessing they will charge me, right?
Should I sign up the protection plan at $7 a month, get my new receiver, and then cancel the protection plan?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sure you can, just calculate right time for the cancellation, today they will charge you $25 if you'll do that early.


----------



## jedi5 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help!

New receiver came in and is now activated!


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

jedi5 said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> New receiver came in and is now activated!


I was going to respond that my 722k did much the same thing last week. Got my replacement rec yesterday. Installed it with no problems and all seems good now. I hope hooking up your replacement was as easy as mine

Cost was $0--they waived the shipping charge-I'm guessing because I've been a customer for something like 15 yrs. Today the old rec get's boxed up to ship back tomorrow


----------

